# Gloster-Whittle E28/39 aircraft,



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

he Gloster-Whittle E28/39, c 1941.
ENGLAND - OCTOBER 21: the Gloster-Whittle E28/39 lifted off briefly while doing taxying trials in April 1941, and made its first true flight of 17 minutes at Cranwell in May of that year. It had a long research career during the Second World War flying with several different jet engines. Today, it is in the Science Museum, London, alongside the W1 engine which powered it for the first jet flight in Britain. Photograph by Power Jets Limited

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2017)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Admiral Beez (May 24, 2020)

This looks like a USN copy of Whittle’s jet.


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2020)

A *lot* bigger though !


----------



## Admiral Beez (May 24, 2020)

Airframes said:


> A *lot* bigger though !


True, I forget just how small the E28/39 is.


----------

